# Moose Euro mount



## back40 (Dec 3, 2000)

I recently acquired a set of antlers, with the skull attached. They are old, circa 1975ish. My plan is to mount them to a plaque and display them outdoors. Is this a bad idea? There is some minor splitting on the webs, will this get worse? Is there a product or process available to restore and preserve the antlers, ideally for outside exposure? Ive heard varnish yellows over time. I prefer the bleached out look.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Outside will beat em up for sure. They will continue to crack and deteriorate throughout time but if you like the white look then they will be white for sure. Varnish will yellow. Dont know of a cure all as far as a sealant.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## back40 (Dec 3, 2000)

[/IMG]










what about the other sealing/protecting possibilities? i.e. bees wax, paste wax, boiled linseed oil, kilz?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

There is nothing that will stop the Sun's UV rays from cooking antlers, the only chance is under a roof, on the north side of a building, out of the Sun's and weather's reach. Wax will do nothing, linseed oil will yellow it but would probable y help it the most, but is only temporary until it dissipates. A clear sealer might be a bandaid for a while, but time and weather will claim it eventually, ashes to ashes, dust to dust. Best kept inside if you want it to last.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

back40 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that I've ever seen a moose euro before, nice. We can't be too far apart, you can store it on the wall of my hunting cabin until you have a good spot indoors. Visiting hours and free beer along with the offer. 

L & O


----------

